# How do you do "light" post-outside-time clean up?



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I hose off the underbelly and leg feathers, and towel dry to get them clean. If theres some stubborn mud, i'll use their shampoo as well, but generally a quick rinse does the trick.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

We just towel dry and once it's good and dry a brushing knocks out any dirt.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

In winter, put in tub (with bath at, so pup doesn't slip) hose underside and legs with shower hose attachment. In summer, same thing, but outside. We have one outside tap with hot and cold water. Very convenient, if it's your house and the hot water heater is located in a place where it's a short distance to a good location for an outside tap on the wall of the house. After rinsing, towel dry underside and legs.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Idk if you already have this but Invest in a wand shower head they are life savers


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

We have this problem a lot. After I had beautiful light grey LVT flooring laid I was really annoyed with the muddy paws! So I bought a large indoor door mat for the part of the hall where we first come in. I’ve trained Ted to stand on it when he first comes in and stay there. I have a towel handy (wash/replace twice a week) that I use to rub his belly, paws and backs of legs after a walk.

For the garden patio doors into the kitchen (currently saving up to build a side extension utility room and wet room) which Ted has to use to access the garden I have ordered a chenille based no muddy paws rug. There’s a few different brands basically claiming the same thing. ‘Super absorbent’ etc etc. So hoping that will grab some of the water/mud off his paws 🐾 as he walks over it.

After a not muddy walk, we do the towel thing then I brush him an hour or so later. But if muddier I hose his legs and belly with the outdoor hose. Dry him off with towel. I also bought a chenille rug that absorbs water so after such hosing down he has to lie on that which he’s happy to do while he has his post walk nap.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^^ This kind of wet/dirty. I don't worry about. Just a little dampness or dirt.... and most of it shakes off before they come inside. What they bring in with them dries and vacuums up just fine. 

Actual mud....










Full baths - includes repeating shampooing and scrubbing. Type of mud in the picture was like it had glue mixed in and would not have just "shook off". Typically, bathtub is BLACK after I scrub all this out.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

hit her with the blow dryer, outside the door. Most of it will come off.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ha, ha, ha, I read the title and thought you were asking about a light to help pick up poop after dark😂


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I have my blow dryer in the garage. I blow dry all three and then run a brush through them.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

How do I address a light cleanup?
I don't. And like Hildae, brush when dry---maybe. I am a bachelor and get away with a lot.


----------



## Barbra (Jan 12, 2021)

SoCalEngr said:


> Okay, maybe this is a "_she's a dog, just deal with it_" thing. But...
> 
> Kona loves to go ripping around in damp/wet grass (real or, in the case of our backyard, artificial), and we love giving her the opportunity to burn off some energy (and, it's quite delightful to watch). Of course, this means that her legs and underside get damp. Which means that, when she then goes and romps-a-bit in dirt, we end up with muddy-puppy (but, only the lower legs and a bit on the belly).
> 
> It just doesn't seem to warrant a full-on bath, but there's a general desire not to use our carpet as a "_towel_". How do others address the need for a light clean-up when coming back in from a romp?


We keep a towel at the door and wipe her paws every time she comes in (Luna is 12 months and has not learned to like this yet. My previous golden enjoyed the rubdown)


----------



## krisnarayanan (May 4, 2018)

I got the MudBuster from Amazon. Works like a charm for light-to-heavy duty paw clean up. Even gets the paw hair between her toes clean along with the lower feathers. My Sophie is generally patient with this since I keep the water warm and make sure she knows she’s appreciated. The muddy belly needs a damp towel followed by dry towel followed by light brushing. Yeah, it’s a lot of work but worth every minute.


----------

